# s&w numbers question.



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

i originally tried to ask this over on the smith forum but i can't sign up because of thier email restrictions so i'll ask here.

what's with all the different dash numbers? i've seen 66-4, 66-2, so on and so forth. what do these numbers indicate? i know the first number, such as the 66, is the model, but what is the -2, -4, and so on for?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

BEER said:


> i originally tried to ask this over on the smith forum but i can't sign up because of thier email restrictions so i'll ask here.
> 
> what's with all the different dash numbers? i've seen 66-4, 66-2, so on and so forth. what do these numbers indicate? i know the first number, such as the 66, is the model, but what is the -2, -4, and so on for?


I believe they represent changes in the design as in the original design for the 66 will be stamped 66. At the time of the first modification to the design, they began to stamp them 66-1 and so forth. You'd have to research the specific models to see what design changes have been made to each.


----------

